# Importieren von 3D-Dateien



## Kerberus (24. Dez 2003)

Mit Jav3D ist es möglich Dateien aus anderen 3D oder 4D Programmen zu importieren.  Wie lautet der Befehl und in welchem Format muss die Datei gespeichert sein? Thx. Wünsche ein schönes Fest.


----------



## Oxygenic (1. Jan 2004)

Hast du meine Antwort noch lesen können, bevor das Board abgeschmiert ist?


----------



## Kerberus (1. Jan 2004)

Nein,  sorry.
War auch noch ein paar Tage in den Ferien und als ich gestern nach Hause kam, war das Board nicht mehr online.
Wäre froh, wenn du mir noch einmal antworten könntest.
thx


----------



## Oxygenic (1. Jan 2004)

OK, einen zweiten Versuch starte ich noch. Also: es gibt keinen separaten "Befehl" für so etwas, vielmehr gibt es für jedes Grafikformat Loader-Klassen. Für selbige gibt es wiederum verschiedene Ansätze. Sun hat zwar eine Möglichkeit, wie so etwas aussehen könnte/sollte mit dem Package com.sun.j3d.loaders bzw. mit der Basisklasse  com.sun.j3d.loaders.Loader vorgegeben, aber manche Loader-Klassen weichen davon ab.

Die Frage wäre jetzt also, welches Format du importieren möchtest (einen Überblick über die verfügbaren Loader findest du übrigens unter http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/loader.php


----------



## Kerberus (1. Jan 2004)

Naja am besten wäre DXF


----------



## Oxygenic (1. Jan 2004)

Einen Loader dafür findest du auf besagter Seite http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/loader.php unter dem Link http://www.geocities.com/davitef/

Da ich diesen selber aber noch nicht verwendet habe, kann ich nur auf die Beispielimplementation http://www.geocities.com/davitef/loader/LoadExample.java verweisen, die sich ebenfalls auf der Seite des Autors befindet.


----------

